# wastegate auctuator spring ?



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

hello, it's been a while, i'm almost done with my setup but i have another question for the engineer types that read this forum.

i bought a wastegate actuator that is supposed to be 8 psi. Today i brought the turbo to work to do some cleaning up on it. i have access to a lot of uncommon tools. i hooked a push/pull gage up to the actuator, the bar didn't move til 22lbs of pressure and was fully extended at 30 lbs. 

my question is, does PSI convert directly to LBS of pull? or is interior area a signifacant factor of PSI that i can't measure without a detailed measurement of interior surface area? 

if it is a direct measurement, i need to get another actuator cause 22psi is way to high. 

thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get a vac line, and a T......put a boost gauge on the T and hook the vac line to the wastegate actuator and blow on the vac line, watching the gauge  
or use a bike pump.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> hello, it's been a while, i'm almost done with my setup but i have another question for the engineer types that read this forum.
> 
> i bought a wastegate actuator that is supposed to be 8 psi. Today i brought the turbo to work to do some cleaning up on it. i have access to a lot of uncommon tools. i hooked a push/pull gage up to the actuator, the bar didn't move til 22lbs of pressure and was fully extended at 30 lbs.
> 
> ...


of course it does! and if I had any idea what you were talking about I'd be able to convert it!


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

the 8 pound spring means that the actuator will begin moving at 8 psi of pressure. It has nothing to do with what the pulling force of the wastegate. The pull force of the actuator is irrelevant, but if you were trying to figure out how much pull force you would need to know the diaphragm diameter, the spring rate and preload of the spring. If you want to test the wastegate all you need is a pressure gauge, the bike pump idea that chimmike will work fine.
-dave


----------

